
Google deleted all my company's data - iafarouk
We accediently created a personal google account using G Suite&#x27;s main account, and without any warning Google just removed all of our access to a very sensitive data for our organization.<p>next we opened a ticket with G Suite support team, and we got the below response.<p>Thank you for contacting G Suite support. I understand that by mistake you deleted the G Suite account.<p>It was a pleasure talking to you today. Unfortunately, we are not able to recover the information you had in the account. My recommendation will be to use G Suite Business to prevent you to lose information. Remember that with G Suite Business you have Google Vault that will help you recovering lost information. I will leave you this related Help Center article where you can find more information about the benefits https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;answer&#x2F;6034782?hl=en.<p>I will keep the case open for two more days and as I was telling you, please if you have any feedback you can reply back to this email so I pass the information to the engineering team. I hope you have a wonderful day.
Regards, 
Karla
Google Cloud Support<p>===================================<p>I am not sure how a large corporation reply with a very stupid response as the above on a critical situation.<p>I will need your help guys to push this. This hurt us badly, we basically lost every document we have, access to google console, google analytics, and even or google play publish account.
======
k__
Maybe they want to make it an example, so people pay for their G Suite
Business accounts? IDK...

